# North Star Tools on Sale



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

North Sale on Sale Now

5 PC Finishing Starter Kit only $1,299.00

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/north-star-finishing-promo


http://csrbuilding.ca/product-categ...ools/automatic-taping-tools-automatic-tapers/

Remember all pricing is in Canadian dollars. 1 US = 1.27 CDN

thanks, Brad

[email protected]


----------

